
Amazon is now worth two Walmarts - stevenj
https://www.recode.net/2017/5/15/15639748/amazon-jeff-bezos-walmart-ipo-anniversary-market-cap-worth-double
======
stevenj
"It took Amazon 18 years as a public company to catch Walmart in market value.
It took less than another two years for Amazon to be worth twice as much."

That's astounding.

